# The Gravel Club - OWL



## TMD23 (26. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

da es hier auch schon mal Interesse an Gravel-Ausfahrten gab:

Ab April 2022 startet der Gravel-Club auch in OWL. Genauer gesagt (aktuell) mit Schwerpunkt Paderborn und Gütersloh. Unter folgendem Link findet Ihr Infos zu den im nächsten Monat geplanten Ausfahrten:

https://gravel-collective.com/the-gravel-club/ausfahrten/owl/owl.html

Wir freuen uns über jede/n neue/n Teilnehmer/in! 🚴‍♀️🚴‍♂️

Viele Grüße
Timo

P.S.: Die Ausfahrten sind natürlich kostenlos.


----------

